# Joining WinXP Pro to Samba 3 PDC

## Bleaked

I am currently trying to join ~10 or so workstations with various operating systems to my Samba PDC.  I believe I have set this up fairly well considering several NT4 and Win2K boxes have sucessfully joined the domain.  In fact, even one Windows XP machine has sucessfully joined.  But, despite that tease of sucess, I still have several W2k and WinXP machines that will not connect.

So, can someone please write out the proper procedure for adding users to samba (including an explanation of what group they should be in, and who should be given root access and how), as well as the proper procedure for joining Windows XP Pro machines to the domain.

Yes, I've read countless HOWTO's, guides, forum posts, etc, but to no avail.  They all tell me something slightly different.  So, please I ask of the wonderful Gentoo community to help one of your own.  I will be forever grateful for any and all help and/or suggestions.

Thanks,

Kronos

----------

